# Adjusting skids: procedure?



## brec (2 mo ago)

New 1030 sitting on flat concrete floor of garage has leading edge of scraper flat on floor.

The Operator's Manual says to raise the scraper so it's 1/8 in. (3 mm) above the surface, more for rough or gravel surfaces, then adjust the skids down so they're even with the surface.

What can I use to raise the scraper 1/8 in. or whatever I think is appropriate while adjusting the skids?


----------



## brec (2 mo ago)

Thought: my asphalt driveway has some rough patches, so maybe I can start by using 3/4 in. plywood? I can't think of anything thinner that I have on hand.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

brec said:


> Thought: my asphalt driveway has some rough patches, so maybe I can start by using 3/4 in. plywood? I can't think of anything thinner that I have on hand.


Do you have an old wooden ruler? I use a large paint stirrer stick.


----------



## brec (2 mo ago)

Big Ed said:


> Do you have an old wooden ruler? I use a large paint stirrer stick.


Ha! Hidden from view in a corner of the garage I have ... a used paint stirrer stick! It's 14 in. long, so should work.

Never would have thought to look there without your suggestion.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

brec said:


> Ha! Hidden from view in a corner of the garage I have ... a used paint stirrer stick! It's 14 in. long, so should work.
> 
> Never would have thought to look there without your suggestion.


 if you dont need the whole lenght for paint stirring.. cut it in half and stick a piece closer to each shoe when you adjust of course.. if you wanna keep it as one 14in stick... ive spoken for nothing lol


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Pieces of cardboard shipping boxes work well too, and you can layer them to make the thickness what you want. Newspaper (if you get one) would also work but would be somewhat tedious.


----------



## brec (2 mo ago)

Marty013 said:


> if you dont need the whole lenght for paint stirring.. cut it in half and stick a piece closer to each shoe when you adjust of course.. if you wanna keep it as one 14in stick... ive spoken for nothing lol


I decided I wanted more like 1/4 in. than 1/8, and I found a metal sprinkler valve turning rod, with an open-triangle handle with about 1/4 in. thick sides. I used that handle under each side of the scraper to adjust the skid on that side.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

way to go man  youll find snowblowers dont require that complicated a solution most times  enjoy


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you really don't need 1/4" gap. the 1/8" is more than enough. the main point of the gap is to prevent the scraper from taking a taking a huge amount of wear. if the skids are kept adjusted the scraper bar will see minimal amount of wear.


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

When i joined the board many years ago the old tried and true was a paint stir stick, cut in half one for each side or just use two sticks. If you wish a bit more space just double them up.

I did read a post last year or early this year where a gentleman printed out his own universal height adjustment shim, great idea for his use but isn't like anyone will be jumping over to it as we do not have these type of printers and to tell the truth paint stir sticks have been used by the majority of owners for too many years to remember.

So take the posters suggestion, a quick jump over to the local paint retailer and you can likely get the paint stir sticks for free!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

brec said:


> New 1030 sitting on flat concrete floor of garage has leading edge of scraper flat on floor.
> 
> The Operator's Manual says to raise the scraper so it's 1/8 in. (3 mm) above the surface, more for rough or gravel surfaces, then adjust the skids down so they're even with the surface.
> 
> What can I use to raise the scraper 1/8 in. or whatever I think is appropriate while adjusting the skids?


Be sure you have the tire pressures equalized before adjusting your skids.


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Be sure you have the tire pressures equalized before adjusting your skids.


This got me last year. I religiously check the tire pressure in my vehicles but had never actually checked them on my blower. Both were similar, in pressure but both were low. I check them more often now.


----------



## brec (2 mo ago)

micah68kj said:


> Be sure you have the tire pressures equalized before adjusting your skids.


I did that. I was surprised to find I measured 23.5 psi left and 35.0 psi right. The manual says 17-20 psi. I think my gauge reads a few psi high, so I reduced only the right to read 23.0.


----------



## brec (2 mo ago)

crazzywolfie said:


> you really don't need 1/4" gap. the 1/8" is more than enough. the main point of the gap is to prevent the scraper from taking a taking a huge amount of wear. if the skids are kept adjusted the scraper bar will see minimal amount of wear.


Lowering the skids raises the augurs as well as the scraper. Because my driveway asphalt is rough in some large spots I took a "better safe than sorry" attitude. I'll re-evaluate after the first use or two. (Thought that might be today, but the NWS overshot the local snow forecast.)


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

brec said:


> I did that. I was surprised to find I measured 23.5 psi left and 35.0 psi right. The manual says 17-20 psi. I think my gauge reads a few psi high, so I reduced only the right to read 23.0.


Only my opinion but that seems a bit high. I usually set my tire pressure to 10 psi.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I concur, that seems high to me ... I try to keep pressure a few pounds below the Max Pressure on a small tire such as these, as stated on the sidewall, i.e., if the sidewall says 15lbs max pressure, I put in around 11-12 pounds ....

Thats how I do it .....


----------



## brec (2 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> I concur, that seems high to me ... I try to keep pressure a few pounds below the Max Pressure on a small tire such as these, as stated on the sidewall, i.e., if the sidewall says 15lbs max pressure, I put in around 11-12 pounds ....
> 
> Thats how I do it .....


The sidewall says max 20. I deflated both to read 19.5.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

brec said:


> Lowering the skids raises the augurs as well as the scraper. Because my driveway asphalt is rough in some large spots I took a "better safe than sorry" attitude. I'll re-evaluate after the first use or two. (Thought that might be today, but the NWS overshot the local snow forecast.)


the scraper bar is meant to see wear but the wear is minimal if you keep the skids adjusted. the only time you see scraper bars really wear out is when people don't adjust their skid and the scraper/skid continue to wear till it is eating into the bucket.


----------



## RCDELAWARE (2 mo ago)

Driveway is flat asphalt and I like to scrape as clean as possible. I put a penny under each side of the scraper bar and drop the shoes to the floor.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

A penny on mine would not do it, driveway to old and uneven.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

brec said:


> The sidewall says max 20. I deflated both to read 19.5.


Remember, less is best. You can very easily run your tire pressures down around 10 PSI and the tires will have better grip.


----------



## brec (2 mo ago)

micah68kj said:


> Remember, less is best. You can very easily run your tire pressures down around 10 PSI and the tires will have better grip.


Better grip? Are we worried about tires losing traction and spinning?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

brec said:


> Better grip? Are we worried about tires losing traction and spinning?


In many cases, yes.


----------

